# A digital camera supporting raw format



## nightcrawler (Oct 29, 2006)

I did a basic search and did not find any thread with this topic and hence have started one.

I am looking for a digital camera in the range of 20K and would like to have one which has RAW image saving format. So far I have not found any model in this range that supports the RAW format. All the models are only JPEG.

So what all models can I get in this range that support RAW if not in what range will I get one ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 29, 2006)

Kodak P880 around 25000/-
Kodak P 850 around 21000/-

Fujifilm FinePix S5100 Zoom
Fujifilm FinePix S5200 Zoom
Olympus SP-350


Canon may also have some model but just remember that amature series raw format is crappy compared to semi pro or pro series.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks m8. So the above models are amature series cameras? If that is the case then I am ready to stretch my budget a bit and get a semi pro camera. Do u have some suggestions on it?


----------



## caleb (Oct 30, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> thanks m8. So the above models are amature series cameras? If that is the case then I am ready to stretch my budget a bit and get a semi pro camera. Do u have some suggestions on it?


Under 20k you can get only Olympus SP-510 UZ which supports RAW format but I do not recommend that camera as I don't like the feel, size and the build quality of this camera...but you may like it so check it out b4 making your decision.
However I recommend Kodak P880. It is a fantastic camera (supports RAW format) for Rs.24000 & it is a prosumer camera with excellent colour reproduction and a hot shoe for external flash if you want to add one in the future but it does not have image stabilizer so you may wish to invest approx 900 to 1000 more for a tripod. 
What I really like about KODAK P880 is the amazing SLR like features of the camera (you can actully fool a lot of people to think that it is actually a Digital SLR) ESPECIALLY looking at it's manual focal ring. I also like the truely wide angle capabilities of 24mm - 140mm lens to which you can add any decent add-on telep photo lens & more of your choice in future for under Rs.3000 that will give you almost close to a Digital SLR like camera features. Anyway here are the specs of the camera. This camera is truely worth your IF you want to grow into Digital SLR's in future 

Sensor • 1/1.8" CCD
• 8.3 million pixels total

Image size • 3264 x 2448 

Movie clips • 640 x 480 (30 fps) 

Lens • 24 - 140mm equiv. (5.8x zoom)  F2.8 - F4.0

Focus • TTL-AF: 25-selectable zones, multi -pattern and center spot
• Normal: 0.05 m - infinity (W) 0.25 m - infinity (T) 
• Macro: 25 -50 cm (W & T)
• Manual focus 

Uncompressed format: RAW, TIFF
Compressed format: JPEG (EXIF2.2)

Shooting mode • Auto
• Program
• Aperture Priority
• Shutter Priority
• Manual
• Custom
• Flower
• Super close-up
• Landscape (standard and night landscape)
• Portrait (standard, night portrait, anti-shake night portrait)
• Sports
• Sunset
• Back light
• Candlelight
• Text/document
• Manner/museum
• Snow
• Beach 

Shutter Speeds 1/2 - 1/4000 sec 
Apertures f/2.8–f/8.0 (wide), f/4.1–f/8.0 (tele) 
Sensitivity • Auto ISO 50 - 400 (in PASM and C mode)
White Balance • Auto
• Daylight
• Tungsten
• Fluorescent
• Open Shade 
• Cloudy
• Sunset
• Click WB
• WB1
• WB2
• WB3

Metering • Multi-pattern
• Center-weighted
• Center-spot
• Selectable  
Image parameters • Color: High, natural, low
• B&W 
• Sepia
• Sharpness: High, normal, low
• Contrast: High, normal, low

Continuous • First: 2 fps
• Last: 2 fps  
Flash • Built-in pop-up
• Modes: auto, slow sync fill flash, fill, off, red-eye reduction with flash
• Range @ ISO 140: (wide) 4.0 m, (tele) 3.1 m
• +/- 1.0 EV in 0.3 EV steps 
• Guide number: 9 @ ISO 100 
• Hot shoe 
Storage • SD/MMC card
• 32MB internal memory 
Viewfinder • EVF
• 237,000 pixels  
LCD monitor • 2.5 " TFT LCD
• 115,000 pixels 
Connectivity • USB 2.0 
• NTSC/PAL 
• DC in 
• AV out 
Power • Kodak Li-ion rechargeable battery KLIC-5001 
• Adapter optional 
In the box*
 • Kodak EasyShare P880 camera 
• KODAK EASYSHARE P880 Zoom Digital Camera
• High-capacity KODAK Li-Ion Rechargeable Digital Camera Battery and Charger
• USB and audio/video cables
• KODAK Lens Hood
• Lens cap with strap
• Neck strap
• KODAK EASYSHARE Software
• Getting Started Kit
• Custom camera insert for optional KODAK EASYSHARE Printer Docks and Camera Docks

Other features • PictBridge
• Playback & record histogram 
• In-camera raw developer
• In-camera red-eye removal (playback mode) 
• Time lapse (intervalometer) 
• 2 or 10-second self-timer 

Weight (inc batt)  513 g (18.1 oz)  
Dimensions 116 x 97 x 91 mm (4.5 x 3.8 x 3.6 in)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> I am ready to stretch my budget a bit and get a semi pro camera. Do u have some suggestions on it?


Canon 350D is available for 30000/- with lens 18-55mm its a SLR camera, just remember its soon going to be discontinued as the new 400D is available for 44000/- but that should not effect you in any manner. if you can stretch 10000/- more this is a good choice with an excelent software to process raw files.


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 30, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Canon 350D is available for 30000/- with lens 18-55mm its a SLR camera, just remember its soon going to be discontinued as the new 400D is available for 44000/- but that should not effect you in any manner. if you can stretch 10000/- more this is a good choice with an excelent software to process raw files.



Dude where did you see it for 30k? Or is this the grey market price you are talking about?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Dude where did you see it for 30k? Or is this the grey market price you are talking about?


Yes its the grey market price, with bill its around 38000/- plus 4% VAT.


----------



## janitha (Oct 30, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Yes its the grey market price, with bill its around 38000/- plus 4% VAT.



Yes, I was also considering the 350D and had enquired at a friendly dealer who quoted 40K, but if a better and reasonably priced model from Canon is expected soon, I am going to wait for it. I dont want to take risk with the grey market since myself and many of my friends have cameras with damaged CCD and nowadays most brands come with 2 year warrannty at least.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2006)

400D is already launched & available in the market but not being advertised since they want to finish the old stock as much as they can.

It has bigger LCd 10megapixel CCD with many more features, available here for 49000/- with bill.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 30, 2006)

i can at most stretch my budget by another 10k to 30k right now. I am considering buying kodak P880. Canon will be outside my budget and I don't want the grey market without bill camera.

Thanks


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 30, 2006)

If you wait till december when Canon officially launches 400D in photofair the prices of 350D would come down considerably to match ur budget, if you are in hurry then Kodak P880 is  a good choice available but as I said earlier raw wont make you happy from amature series cameras.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks all for a quick reply. I have decided to wait till december and then get the camera. It will also increase my budget. So what do u guys recon will Canon 400D cost?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 31, 2006)

It cost today 49000/- plus 4% vat, its available already.


----------



## janitha (Oct 31, 2006)

Is the cost likely to come down in near future? I would like to buy because of the 10MP CMOS, dust removing function, 2.5" LCD etc. etc.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

Not really before next 6-8 months, by then there will be another new model comming having more pixels & more attractive features....................................& u will be waiting till iternity forever..............................go & buy one when u need it. 

When they launch 1 camera they have 2 more in pipeline so there will always be something new comming. Most canon models have production cycle of 18 months & after that they are discontinued, but the oldest model still functions perfectly.

Be wise!


----------



## janitha (Nov 1, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Not really before next 6-8 months, by then there will be another new model comming having more pixels & more attractive features....................................& u will be waiting till iternity forever..............................go & buy one when u need it.
> 
> When they launch 1 camera they have 2 more in pipeline so there will always be something new comming. Most canon models have production cycle of 18 months & after that they are discontinued, but the oldest model still functions perfectly.
> 
> Be wise!



There had been Canon models in the past like AE1 Programme, EOS 650 etc. which remained in production for several years and still known as classic Canon models. I had used both and still having them.
Anyways times have changed. But I don't think it will take 8 months because the competition is fierce and companies like Nikon, Olympus etc. are putting forth newer models.


----------



## caleb (Nov 1, 2006)

In todays age waiting 4 a better item will leave u stranded 4ever coz in 6 months there'll b ppl who'll tell u that what u r buying is crap (the same ppl may have spoken glorious things about it in the past) so identify ur current need is & buy it. If u want 2 take great photos with a good deal of manual controls go 4 p880 also there a steep learning curve with SLR's...
?__________
?...sometimes it can b frustrating...I have seen ppl give up on photography after investing in expensive SLR's coz they could not devote enough time, olny to find cobwebs n fungus on their expensive camera...so buy an SLR if u have time & patience to invest in photography otherwise a prosumer like p880 will more than meet ur needs as u can grow into SLR when u find urself enjoying & learning more.


----------



## janitha (Nov 1, 2006)

@caleb
You are correct in both your observations.
But in my case, I could take good photographs at times when good equipment was simply not available. Now that they are available and I can afford them, I have little time to spend.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 1, 2006)

ahhaha LOL
Prem your experience matches one of my fellow friend who bought 350D 2 months ago & he was quite happy with his purchase........................but soon realized he bought the camera but cant buy time for photography. 

That's a blunt truth, camera is just a tool, time devotion with good imagination is the still the key requirement for photography. I know at least 7 IT guys who had good disposable income invested in digital SLR cameras but they hardly use it.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^ Sheesh,that's Just the Case with me & my Canon Drebel SLR.Fine Camera,but hardly any time for it! Busy 24x7 with my PC's -Desktop & Laptops!
Feels preety BAD inside!!!


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 2, 2006)

I fully understand that feeling..........sometimes you feel "I wish the day had 48 hours......................& I could devote 24 hrs to my hobby"


----------



## caleb (Nov 3, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> @caleb
> ?You are correct in both your observations.
> ?But in my case, I could take good photographs at times when good equipment was simply not available. Now that they are available and I can afford them, I have little time to spend.


 If I understood correctly u r stretchin ur budget 2 buy a SLR? If that is the case my 1st pref would b Cannon or Nikkon. What's ur budget now?


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 3, 2006)

in my case since i will be waiting till december, my budget which is right now 30K will go to about 40-45K.


----------



## janitha (Nov 3, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> If I understood correctly u r stretchin ur budget 2 buy a SLR? If that is the case my 1st pref would b Cannon or Nikkon. What's ur budget now?


No, I have been using different SLRs for about a quarter century, and almost all of them Canon, but film ones only. Digital, I have been using Nikon Coolpix 5700 for about four years.
Pl don't misunderstand again, I am not a proff photographer and also I take nature photographs only (almost).


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 3, 2006)

nightcrawler said:
			
		

> in my case since i will be waiting till december, my budget which is right now 30K will go to about 40-45K.


400D canon will fit ur budget by then hopefully, but you may need 1GB CF cards too along with it.


----------



## janitha (Nov 3, 2006)

CF cards have become cheap now. 4 years back, I bought 128MB for Rs.2600/- , an unknown brand called NCP that also without bill or warranty. Now 1 GB should be much less than 2K.


----------

